# Falten im Foto ausbügeln



## crowny23 (11. September 2007)

Hallo, ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger im Photoshop-Programm.
Ich möchte Lederkombis bei Ebay einstellen. Leider sind auf den Fotos einige Falten zu sehen, weil die Kombis etwas zu groß sind! Ich hänge mal im Anhang 2 bilder dran. Kann man mit Photoshop da evtl. etwas verbessern, korrigieren, retuschieren o.ä.? Würde mich über Anregungen und Anleitungen (wenn möglich so ausführlich wie´s geht) sehr freuen!


----------



## bokay (11. September 2007)

Einfacher währe es du suchst dir jemadne dem die Kluft passt... Außerdem läufst du Gefahr dass dein Käufer etwas anderes erwartet wenn du´s "ausbügelst"...


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Natürlich wäre es einfacher, wenn jemandem die KOmbi super passen würde. Aber ich möchte einige Kombis verkaufen, und da findet man nicht immer jemand, der da hundertprozentig reinpaßt. Gibt es denn keine andere Lösung? Bitte, bitte helft mir.


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. September 2007)

Lass es doch wie es ist. Das ist auch dem Käufer gegenüber fairer.


Alex


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Würde mich einfach interessieren, wie man so was machen kann! Möchte es ja noch auf andere Dinge anwenden. Möchte mich einfach bei Photoshop einarbeiten. Deshalb bräuchte ich hier ein paar Anweisungen , wie man sowas machen kann. Danke für weitere Anregungen.


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

Mit 





> ein paar Anweisungen


 ist es sicher nicht getan, da jedes Bild andere Anforderungen hat, so lässt sich beispielsweise ein Gesicht anders modifizieren als beispielsweise deine Bikerkluft.

Aber es macht schon viel aus, wenn man sich bsp. mit dem patch tool ein wenig näher beschäftigt, bzw. mit dem clone stamp tool.

Danach ist im Grunde das meiste nur eine Kombination dieser Techniken. 

Bei deiner Bikerklamotte kommt erschwerend hinzu, das links/rechts von den Falten unterschiedliche Farbwerte zugegen sind, d.h. Du würdest, wie bereits angeraten, gut daran tun, dein Foto etwas ordentlicher zu machen bzw. jemanden / etwas in die Kluft zu stopfen.

"Was Du am Set erledigen kannst, sparst Du Dir in der Nachbearbeitung."

Gruss.


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Danke für diese Anregungen.
Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen, wie man es machen könnte?


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

*räusper*

Ich sollte mich eindeutig deutlicher Ausdrücken...*g*

Du wirst Dir hier schwerlich die Funktionsweise von Photoshop erfragen können. Die Cracks in diesem Forum durchschauen Antworten wie: 





> Danke für diese Anregungen.
> Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen, wie man es machen könnte?


 recht schnell.

Nun hurtig, das eigene Hirn angestrengt.

Ein sehr umfassender Surftip zum Schluss. Wenn Du die Seite durchgearbeitet hast...

Gruss.


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Gibt es diesen Surftip auch in Deutsch?


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

Zu hauf. 

Check doch mal diese Seite.


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Na Google kenn ich auch. Hatte eigentlich auf eine Site gehofft, die mir Photoshop gut und ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. September 2007)

crowny23 hat gesagt.:


> Na Google kenn ich auch. Hatte eigentlich auf eine Site gehofft, die mir Photoshop gut und ausführlich erklärt.




Das hilft dir. 


http://www.photozauber.de/

Alex

EDIT: Link vergessen


----------



## Roman-studios (12. September 2007)

Google hilft oder Yahoo


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2007)

Manchmal sagen ein bis zwei Smileys alles:


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

Eine Seite gibt noch gratis.

Man will na nich so sein.


----------



## crowny23 (12. September 2007)

Hallo Famuz,
danke vielmals. Ich denke , das hilft mir weiter


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. September 2007)

Habe in meinem letzten Posting den Link vergessen. Als dann unsere Kleine schrie konnte ich meinen Fehler nicht sehen.

Sorry, Link ist jetzt drin.


Alex


----------

